
Want to know how Brexit will work? Play Football Manager - antouank
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/18/want-to-know-how-brexit-will-work-play-football-manager
======
harrisonmalone
Pretty interesting stuff! I'm kind of keen to play it now

